# IAH Airport Express Endurance Ride



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sitting back home now. I just woke up in the middle of the night. I was sick when I left and still am. 

We got to the huge staging area and it was ankle deep in mud. Some people got stuck but there were tractors to pull them out. We got our panels set up for the horses and got them hay and all tucked it. Our other friend arrived shortly after us. 

We vet checked it - super nice vet from Idaho. Biscuit did fantastic on the vet check. Trotted out like a really good boy. Doc asked me if he always had a heart rate of 36 and I said every time I put the heart monitor on it says 36. He said FANTASTIC. Biscuit went back to eating hay.

We had the ride meeting and at first the ride was as clear as mud. They also said that the grounds were saturated with water and some trails were under water. Oh yay. Vet strongly suggested riding SLOW - that this was NOT the ride to blast off on that suspensory injuries could result from the deep mud. Another storm was coming at 1:00 am.

It rained some during the night and Lee Ann and I were glad it should be a slower ride but Biscuit is not a fan of sloppy conditions. At 5:00 AM it started POURING down rain, lightening and thunder popping everywhere. 

The lightening finally slowed down and the jets were taking off again. We were right by the jumbo jet runway. Legato started shaking when she saw the 50 milers go out and she was amping up a little and Lee Ann took her out to walk her around. That is when Biscuit got excited. Oh yay.  We tacked up and it is still raining. I was getting a little nervous. I mounted up with Lee-Ann's help (hahaha...we have two Lee Anns - one with a hyphen one without!) The 25 milers had already left so we made it to the starting place and went down the path that was saturated...jets taking off as we went...Legato is doing fine...Biscuit is wanting to bust out and go. 

Every time a jet took off he wanted to take off. Some horses came up behind us and Lee Ann got off to let them pass. Legato was doing ok but Biscuit wasn't. Lee Ann grabbed him by his halter and was leading him and he was acting like an idiot. I finally got off. He is going sideways as I am trying to lead him through water, mud, soggy stuff. He is getting more and more cranked up as other horses go by and I am thinking ... not for this sissy girl. We get to the turn and Lee Ann mounts up and am going to walk Biscuit some more. OMG it turned into a RIVER. I was sloshing down a trail that was totally underwater up to my knees sinking in the mud. Biscuit was floundering and every time I thought about getting on he was struggling to stay on his feet. I went about 75 yards in knee deep mud and turned around. I got back to the spotter and was totally out of breath from walking 150 yards in knee deep mud and water. The spotter held Biscuit while he was twirling around neighing like a duffus. He never acts like an idiot. Actually he just wanted to blast off and go. If it had been dry conditions where we could have put him at a stiff trot he'd have been fine and so would I. I took Biscuit back when I caught my breath and he was whinnying, neighing and stomping around with each jet that took off, each horse that came up. The spotter had called for a trailer but I was going to walk back and started out when he yelled and said they were on their way. I got to the road which was close and when they got there my horse was pretty cranked up and refused to get in the trailer - acted like a butt. Finally got him in the trailer and hauled him back to the camp.

Getting him out was another chore - he was pretty excited. The lady that picked me up said this was not a "normal" endurance ride and to not be put off by it. She said this is extreme with the flooding, etc. When I got to our trailer there was a horse in Legato's pen - and it was Legato. Lee Ann said the water got deeper - up past Legato's chest and her belly for probably 3/4 of a mile or more and then a sharp turn onto FM 1960 which is heavy traffic. 

She said "not for her" either. She and Lee Ann went to the first vet check to get out stuff and in the mean time, I talked to a bunch of old timers who opted out of the ride because of the conditions. They all said not to let this put us off of riding - that they chose not to ride with the deep mud, etc. Lee Ann came back later and said OMG, one of the road crossings was 6-8 lanes wide, at an underpass, with medians. She said she would have had a heart attack crossing that. All of the trails loop around one of the busiest airports in the US. 

Our neighbor finished the ride in 5.5 hours - last year she did it in 2.5 hours. She said it was unbelievable of how hard it was and she was heading out to wrap her geldings legs as she was a little worried about his back legs. 

On the way home everything was flooded - where fields were there were just lakes. I was surprised that my horse got so cranked up - he is usually the calm one. He gave me all kinds of flack loading when we left and he loads up normally nice and easy. Lee Ann was behind him urging him to get in. 

Sigh....I was looking forward to this for so long but I am not going to do anything to set myself back to where I was 3 years ago. I have worked hard to get my confidence back and obviously, still have work to do on it. Or maybe I just need to stay a trail rider!! I did tell the lady that picked me up that it was my first time and she said this was not a good one for that!! 

So, wish I could have reported a better outcome but all in all, I actually rode maybe 1 mile. Walked a mile, drove a mile. LOL I don't think any of that counts!!! I will have pictures but my camera is in the car. I will upload some after awhile because I did take quiet a few!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Girl, totally don't count this one. That's like making a cake without an oven or a mixer there. 
You and BB will get your chance, this was NOT your ride. 
Love from me AND Red.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww...thanks Heather. I was so disappointed in myself. Still am to a certain degree...wish I had been able to "man up" and go. I texted Allison (she has been doing some training with Biscuit) and said I needed cajones. LOL she is a nursing student and said I could get a patch for some but I had to promise to take it off when I got facial hair!!! OMG I just rolled at that. I know that wasn't our ride and the ride manager of an upcoming ride is one that told me so and didn't ride herself because of the bad conditions. They were so nice!!! I may try her ride - it is on a ranch - not in the city...no jumbo jets taking off. Hahahah I don't drink but I may have to take it up to get some courage in a glass!

Can't make a cake without my oven or my mixer and I can't ride endurance without more courage. I feel like the Cowardly Lion on The Wizard of Oz. My oldest used to say "the lion needs cerrage" when he was small...He didn't pronounce it right but was close enough!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

When I saw "IAH Airport" in your post I did a double take,,, doesnt seem like a good place for a ride, around an airport with jets taking off ? In a big wide open state like Texas they cant find a better place to ride ?

I thought of you when I watched the weather friday night deciding on where to ride. Saw the big bands of rain right over your head.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> .wish I had been able to "man up" and go.


Don't go there. 

You made the right call. There is no shame in scrubbing when the conditions are extremely unfavorable. Knee deep mud is just asking for a lame horse, and how would that have been worth it?

Among sailors and airmen (and I am both), it is considered a sign of wisdom to stay on the ground or in port when the weather deteriorates past a certain point.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks guys. Joe, I was looking at it on my smart phone and it stretched back to San Antonia for rain but heavy cells close by. Texas needs rain so we are always thrilled when we get some but geez...not all at once.

Joe, the lady putting on this ride has her place across from IAH. It is Darolyn Butler. She is a top notch world ranking endurance rider. We have rode at her place before and at the airport. My second ride on Biscuit was at that airport and he didn't even LOOK at the jets that day. That was the day I actually brought him home. So the horse had rode there before. Anyway, there is a riding group called the Airport Rangers that ride these woods and Darolyn trains her horses there. 

Mildot, thanks! I come from a long line of seafarers. Both of my grandfathers shipped out, great uncles were captains and my cousin is a pilot. Grandpa always said “_Red sky at night_, _sailor's delight_. _Red sky_ in _morning_, _sailor's warning_”

Maybe I can try again...don't know if I have the guts to handle Biscuit when he gets that cranked up!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Smart is knowing when to call it quits Denise. Bravery is getting back on and goin another day. Don't confuse stupidity with bravery as is often done. You did the right thing my friend. Red says he wouldn't have even gotten out of the Brenderup bc he's spoiled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahahaha Red is a good boy...but I think he would have been cranked up by the jets. He wasn't a fan of mud either - Margaret said he didn't like to run in mud but oddly enough, I think both races he won was in mud. 

My hat is off to those who completed the Intro, 25 and 50 miles yesterday. Some of them are used to it and are much stronger riders than me. That helps but I wouldn't have done anything to cause Biscuit to get hurt or to scare myself! Hahahaha I don't want to go back to the scared chick - I get scared enough with out returning to total wienie!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

As I told you on the phone, you made the right choice. What is best for your horse and you always needs to be top priority.

I think Dreams is used to a lot.. but pouring rain, knee deep water where it shouldn't be, jets taking off and 5 lanes of open highway are insanity!!

Please don't judge all AERC events by this one. I know they like to do things bigger in Texas.. but sometimes smaller ain't bad! :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dawn, I talked to the lady that is heading up the Shanghai Pierce ride and she is the one that said she didn't ride because of conditions. Her ride is coming up March 31-April 1. It is on a ranch so if I can I might go there and give it one more try!


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

QOS said:


> Dawn, I talked to the lady that is heading up the Shanghai Pierce ride and she is the one that said she didn't ride because of conditions. Her ride is coming up March 31-April 1. It is on a ranch so if I can I might go there and give it one more try!


By all means go, don't let one bad experience spoil your fun.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Kuddos to you for even attempting! In that weather, man. I woulda taken one look at the forecast and ditched. There is no shame in it, right call!
I'm sure the pouring rain, mud, river trails, PLUS the excitement sent him over the top. Can't wait to hear about your next adventure!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Well ******s! This wasn't the report I was waiting for  ... but am glad you and Bisquit are safe. That's the main thing. You did what was right for both of you. You got an experience you are unlikely to forget AND you know they are not all like that


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement. I am going to talk to my riding buddy about then upcoming ride. She is really interested in trying again and I think without all of the other crap, plus being sick as a dog with a cold, I will be able to hang with it. Or at least do better than I did this time. Practice will make perfect!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a not fun ride for sure. I'm glad that you did the right thing and kept Biscuit and yourself safe. There is not enough money out there for me to stay on my horse with all that going on. I'm sure that the next ride will be better. 

Also, Biscuit learned a lot that day. He got in the trailer, went to the ride, got saddled, rode a ways, came back. For all he knows, he did perfect and he will use it as a learning experience. He made it through safely. Maybe next time he will look at the whole thing like just another ride.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit is a riot. He spent the entire time in his enclosure eating hay!!! I kept filling it up and he kept scarfing it up. He and Legato shared the first bag. She was staying close to him sticking her head through the rails to get his hay even though she had a full bag herself. She kept touching him like she was reassuring herself. They really are good buddies for the most part on rides. 

Like my favorite book character Scarlet O'Hara says "tomorrow is another day"....another day, another ride and it may be all good!!


----------

